# Convert Sears 143.039005 to Tecumseh Model No.?



## Valleyboy (Oct 7, 2009)

Trying to get Tecumseh ref so I can get a manual. Equivalent model and location of a manual would be great.


----------



## bgbass (Jan 11, 2008)

there is a # on the motor itself the sears# wont help


----------



## golftech (Jan 3, 2009)

Refer to my post in your other thread.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

bgbass said:


> there is a # on the motor itself the sears# wont help


If it's a Sears engine, then the Sears # is the ONLY number, and it will help to cross reference the engine.

This manual should cover your engine for the most part.

http://www.cpdonline.com/692509.pdf


----------

